# Increases in Crime



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have received a report from a Spanish resident that Spain is experiencing increased crime attributed to the high unemployment situation. In particular motorhomes are being targetted by fake police who dress to look like them and flag you down.

Perhaps some of our Spanish members can add or pour scorn on this but my question is what is the best way to recognise a real Spanish policeman and should one definitely stop if you are flagged down by what looks like the police? I have it in the back of my mind that one should not stop but drive straight to the nearest police station! Quite where I have read or heard this I do not know but what woud be the reaction if they are genuine?

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

See there is also a report of tyre stabbing on >Out and About.<

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of us have travelled in Spain with complete safety and it is mostly down to common sense.
Hide all valuables away as time ad time again you see handbags and cases on the front seat.
If it does happen though remember A Guardia or Local police will not ask you to get out of your vehicle and sit in their car.

the folowing was given to me as we prepared to travel abroad.

Drivers should be wary of approaches by bogus police officers, in plain clothes and travelling in unmarked cars. In all traffic-related matters police officers will be in uniform. Unmarked vehicles will have a flashing electronic sign on the rear window which reads "Policia" or "Guardia Civil", and normally have blue flashing lights incorporated into the headlights, which are activated by the Police when they stop you. In non-related traffic matters police officers may be in plain clothes but in any case members of the public have the right to ask police officers to identify themselves. The Guardia Civil or Police will ask you to show them your documents only and do not request that you hand over your bag or wallet. If in any doubt, drivers should converse through the car window and contact the Guardia Civil on 062 or the Spanish National Police on 112 and ask them to confirm that the registration number of the vehicle corresponds to an official police vehicle. 

Thieves posing as Police Officers may ask to see wallets for identification purposes. Holders should proceed with precaution, first establishing that the officers are genuine. Should the police request ID, they should be shown your passport, driver's licence or other photographic identification. Genuine Police Officers would not request to see wallets or purses.

Motorists should be on the look out for "highway pirates" who target foreign registered and hire cars, especially those towing caravans/ and Motorhomes. If you decide to stop to check the condition of your vehicle, you should be extremely wary of anyone offering help.
But have a safe journey and dont panic just be aware.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm not going there. Manchester United were mugged 2-0 by Barcelona I think and there only mistake was not playing football properly. 8) 

Crime will be going up everywhere and in this country in particular. When unemployed people can see that those running the country can commit crimes without punishment then they will understandably justify their own criminal plans.

If we are ruled by crooks do not be surprised that some of us follow their example.

If I was on a jury and deciding on someone who has robbed a bank I suspect if no injuries were caused I would have great difficulty in resisting the temptation to left him off primarily because the banks have robbed us so why not us them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah Pusser!

Remember all those cat'o'nine-tails floggings and keel-haulings at sea?

Now you are a landlubber you will have to form your own lynch mob.

Start by locating suitable trees or finding tyres to use as burning necklaces!

:redhotevil:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mavis for the sound advice. I have been to Spain many times so far without incident, I have also been stopped by genuine police for a random breathliser test  I was sobre :lol: 

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Titter*



Pusser said:


> I'm not going there. Manchester United were mugged 2-0 by Barcelona I think and there only mistake was not playing football properly. 8)
> 
> Crime will be going up everywhere and in this country in particular. When unemployed people can see that those running the country can commit crimes without punishment then they will understandably justify their own criminal plans.
> 
> ...


Keep em coming!

Failed to read out to Wife without laughing, a lot.

Trev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Ah Pusser!
> 
> Remember all those cat'o'nine-tails floggings and keel-haulings at sea?
> 
> ...


That is on the cards if we don't get this credit crunch sorted. I do however feel that keel hauling is slightly more dignified than burning tyres around someones neck. I do have some standards you know. 

p.s. I just thought that we are already waterboarding so the only thing missing is barnacles. 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aha! Me hearty!

Incidentally, back to the Spanish theme.

Apparently if you want to threaten a Spanish child with foul calumny (ie if it is being naughty) you tell them that El Drake is coming.

So, we should threaten criminals over there with "El Drake"!!

(for those not well up on history, Drake is the Admiral who defeated the Spanish Armada off Cadiz)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

....and I wonder what Iraqi children are threatened with. :roll: 

I think the Spanish child will be more concerned with being sold off as a slave if Drake was involved who conveniently swapped the skull and cross bones to that other flag of pillage and rape - the White Ensign.

Apologies to the zingo's.

I wonder if we are the only two not watching the FA Cup final. I'm not watching as it does what it says on the tin.  

Apoligies to soco's too.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Pippin see headmaster.

Me thinks it was Nelson not drake off Cadiz, I also seem to remember he got killed there as well.

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This was another Drake Inky. :roll: Charlie I think 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeh, well it may be I was wrong about the history, but the saying is used in the context.

Incidentally, my parents retired to the Costa del Sol back in '63 and their house was repeatedly burgled by - how shall I say this *P*olitically *C*orrectly? Nope, I shall tell the truth - by Gypsies!

Not a new phenomenon at all.

Never mind, as the UK gets poorer and poorer all the villains will drift elsewhere for richer pickings. I would suggest that they will probably head back to Albania/Bulgaria/Wherever to benefit from all the €U money that we are no doubt giving them.

What goes around comes around!


----------



## 127106 (Aug 19, 2009)

My expirience is the following, i never overnight in a rest area either in Spain, Portugal or France.

If the Police (policía nacional or Guardia Civil) knock you at the door, i do the following.

1. Do not open the door inmediatily.
2. Check if you see a marked police car.
3. The spanish police has always a gun, the uniform is always in green colour /Guardia Civil)
4. Before you open the door, request the ID of the policeman, they can´t refuse it.

5. When iam sure, open the door, apologize and explain i do it for owm safety.

Very important to overnight out of the rest areas.

In the last weeks we have notice an increase of criminality in these areas.

Sorry for my broken English


----------

